# Don't Be A Richard



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

We are not quite there (yet?) - but is a good example of what it could do in the UK.


----------



## Cableguy1927 (Oct 12, 2010)

Who's the hottie? :up:


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Cableguy1927 said:


> Who's the hottie? :up:


I think she said his name was Paul


----------



## Muttley1900 (Dec 23, 2008)

Don't Be A Richard? Not sure if that would work for VM though.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

Muttley1900 said:


> Don't Be A Richard? Not sure if that would work for VM though.


It's a clever way of saying "Don't be a Dick" by having the character with the basic DVR called Richard (short name for Richard is Dick), which would actually make more sense to use over here, wouldn't it?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

I assume Muttley was referring to Mr Branson


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

And whats wrong with being a Richard


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

cwaring said:


> I assume Muttley was referring to Mr Branson


Oh my god. I'm officially stupid.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Glad you said that. I didn't want to appear rude 

I wish I could afford to remake that for the UK comparing the Sky+ (or even V+) to Tivo!


----------

